# Alaska AIrlines gets new paint job in re-branding campaign



## CHamilton (Jan 25, 2016)

Alaska AIrlines gets new paint job in re-branding campaign

Alaska Air adds splash of color to its familiar look


----------



## Bob Dylan (Jan 25, 2016)

Hopefully these changes won't "Enhance" Alaska Air passengers travel experience like AGR2.0 does!

I've thought that Alaska, along with Southwest, was the best run Airline in the skies.

The part about the chef and better food is encouraging!!


----------



## JayPea (Jan 25, 2016)

I am very impressed with Alaska/Horizon's service. And I'd say that even if my nephew wasn't a website designer for them


----------



## SarahZ (Jan 25, 2016)

I *love* the new paint scheme and the new website design. The website still has the same layout, from what I've seen so far, but it incorporates the new paint scheme colors.

I had amazing service on all four of my Alaska/Horizon flights to/from Victoria in October. Their customer service department was a joy to work with, as well. (I had to call three times and emailed them once.) Even the baggage and gate agents were kind and helpful.

I'm going back to Victoria this summer; I was thrilled to see I can use my Chase Sapphire points with Alaska.


----------



## XHRTSP (Jan 27, 2016)

I fly on them a lot in and out of Seattle, then tend to have pretty good service, and keep their planes and terminals in good shape. I'll never fly for them, but that's a different story.


----------



## Ryan (Jan 27, 2016)

That's a story I would be interested in hearing.


----------



## XHRTSP (Jan 27, 2016)

Ryan said:


> That's a story I would be interested in hearing.


Their pilot recruitment methods are absurd and insulting to those of us who wanted to work there. They essntially want you to be their groupie and show up to as many of their job fair and other recruitment events as possible to prove your love. For pilots in the regional world who make peanuts and have scarce days off, that's just not acceptable. The one time I did play the game and met with them in Oshkosh, they told me to come see them again when I had some 121 (airliner) captain time. Apparently my time in the Air Force as an instructor pilot and mission commander on an aircraft of similiar size to a 737 with a far more complicated and difficult mission set just didn't cut it. They can say 'thanks for your service' as many times as they want, but when they disregard the bulk of my flying career, which came a great sacrafice, and look at me as just some CRJ first officer, I can't help but feel insulted.
Not that it matters anymore. I fly international long haul cargo in the 747 now. Just as they looked down upon me, I now look down upon them, quite literally, as I taxi past.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Jan 27, 2016)

XHRTSP:

As the son of a career Air Force guy (Bombers from B-24s to B-52s) and nephew of a Retired Airline Captain, I say thanks for your service and that I'm surprised by the snobbery towards Military pilots!

The Airlines used to prize Military trained pilots, it was like a farm system for sports teams.


----------



## XHRTSP (Jan 27, 2016)

The dynamic has defnitely shifted. Most pilots coming into the majors do so from the regionals. Some of this is contractual obligation from flow up agreements, but it's mostly just because there are so many regional pilots ready to move up, and so few military pilots making the jump. There especially aren't a lot of pilots my age leaving the military, which means we don't have a lot of peers in the majors advocating on our behalf. In this industry, having a friend who can walk your resume into the chief pilot's office goes a long way.

I don't mind losing out to some RJ captain with twice the flight time, they paid their dues too afterall. I would have been more than content though if they'd just said something like 'well we have a lot of applications, so we can't just offer you an interview right away, but we'll slot you in there and call when the time is right.'. I would have been happy with that, even if nothing came of it.


----------

